
Amazon handed provisional win in domain battle with South American nations - rmsaksida
http://www.domainpulse.com/2019/05/19/after-7-years-icann-board-approves-amazons-amazon-application/
======
rebbie
I've been watching this one for a while. While I still question the wisdom of
handing this to Amazon, it is certainly in their best interests to be good
stewards of the TLD, so I want to believe that they will do so.

